# List of Schools Advice



## wac06004

3.7 GPA 32R MCAT (9 v, 11 p, 12 b) resident of Connecticut. The list on the left is my ideal list of schools I would want to apply for. The list on the right comprises of my schools that I would be ok with going to. Essentially these are my top 50 schools with my 1-25 being on the left and my 26-50 being on the right. I believe the one on the left might have too many reach schools so which schools from the left would you swap with schools on the right in order to create the best possible list?

1. Wake Forest 1. MSU
2. UNC 2. U of Chicago 
3. UConn 3. U of Rochester
4. Pitt 4. Albert Einstein
5. MCW 5. Cincinnati
6. U of VT 6. U of Alabama
7. Georgetown 7. Case Western
8. U of Miami 8. Temple
9. Tufts 9. Jefferson
10. Cornell 10. George Washington
11. UC San Fran 11. Virginia Commonwealth
12. Brown 12. SUNY Syracuse
13. Harvard 13. Medical University of South Carolina
14. BU 14. Marshall
15. UCLA 15. UMass
16. Maryland 16. New York Medical School
17. Johns Hopkins 17. St. Louis
18. Columbia 18. University of South Carolina
19. Dartmouth 19. Eastern Virginia
20. Colorado 20. Rosalind Franklin
21. UVa 21. Ohio State
22. Northwestern 22. Drexel
23. U of Michigan 23. Loyola
24. Yale 24. Loma Linda
25. Mount Sinai 25. Louisville


----------



## chiroguy21

What about University of Minnesota?


----------



## Albion Boris

1. Be yourself, it’s clich? buts it’s also TRUE. Don’t forget that your entering high school as an independent person and will leave high school that very same way; so don’t let anyone’s problem interfere with you and your life (socially and academically)


----------



## Guest

*I like it*

I like it, it really useful for student.


----------



## adenoma7

hello..i would like to pursue later in emergency medicine, but i dunno any resources regarding this, what book should i read, and which university do u recommend? or do u think emergency medicine is not a good area for me to continue study? i need some advice!!!!


----------



## John Anderson

How did you come up with that list? Are those the top 50 schools in the USA?


----------

